# Drivers & Ubuntu 7.10



## OrbitzXT (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a complete Linux noob, but I've decided to try out Ubuntu since a friend uses it and can help me sometimes, but he's sleeping right now so I come here =). I have two 250GB HD's in RAID 0 and want to put Ubuntu on these. My system specs are accurate, so I went to my Gigabyte's site and it says this...



> Due to different Linux support condition provided by chipset vendors, please download Linux driver from chipset vendors' website or 3rd party website.



Do I need anything special to setup Linux on the Raid array or for the 965P-DS3 motherboard in general? I'd really like to set it up tonight, its almost done downloading but I am a little nervous.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't be for sure, but you may need seperate raid drivers because your mainboard is not hardware level raid... Linux may have the drivers already..


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 26, 2007)

Where would I get them if I need them? Gigabyte's website doesn't have anything for Linux. I'm so new to this ><


----------



## AddSub (Oct 26, 2007)

Geez, they forgot dmraid again?

Ubuntu is the most overrated distro ever. I tried 7.10 just two days ago. Ugh. Effing joke. Tried it on two real machines and in another virtual one. Couldn't get it to install. Plethora of issues. Ubuntu is social hype machine @ max power. Hence: 





> a friend uses it



I would recommend PCLinuxOS, but it has it's own separate issues. One of em being: no RAID support out of the box for nForce4 fakraid, which is a problem with many distros in general, Fedora being an exception. 

openSuSE is buggy and Mandriva has its own issues. 

Yeah, yeah, there are 100s of Linux distros, but what's the point of one is buggier/crappier than the next.

If you must run RAID of some kind, I would recommend latest Fedora spawn.


----------



## sixor (Oct 27, 2007)

yep i agree

ubuntu sucks a lot, it just became popular but that doesn´t mean good

since you´re a noob like me, i recommend mandriva 08 because it will save you  alot of problems (compiz, mp3, videos .flv .wmv hd .avi)

ubuntu is like cuba, everything is forbidden so no (mp3, no videos, no nothing, no 3d desktop from the beggining)

maybe fodora (next one in november) is better

about raid i know nothing but i bet it has more support in mandriva than it does on ubuntu


----------



## Dandel (Oct 31, 2007)

sixor said:


> yep i agree
> ubuntu is like cuba, everything is forbidden so no (mp3, no videos, no nothing, no 3d desktop from the beggining)



This is not true, you can enable all of those if you install the right packages... they just disable it by default due to "Legal Issues" because of software patent issues. (MP3 is Patented so you know know. ) and as for 3D desktop, you haft to enable that after you install your video driver, it's a performance thing for older hardware.


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 31, 2007)

Ubuntu is terrible
Kubuntu is fantastic in my opinion,
Easy to use, debian package managment, KDE, big support base

Also to fix all of that mp3 + dvd rubbish one command is needed:
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras

While i do agree their only FOSS is a bit lame but otherwise its fantastic! I installed Kubuntu 7.10 onto my old IBM laptop last night without any troubles at all.


----------



## DIBL (Nov 2, 2007)

AddSub said:


> Geez, they forgot dmraid again?



No .... it's right there in the standard repo, along with the other 22,853 available packages.



> Ubuntu is the most overrated distro ever. I tried 7.10 just two days ago. Ugh. Effing joke. Tried it on two real machines and in another virtual one. Couldn't get it to install. Plethora of issues. Ubuntu is social hype machine @ max power.



Well.  It's good that you let those feelings out!  

I've been running Kubuntu for a year, since 6.10 came out.  Originally I ran a dual boot with Win XP, because I have a Windows app that has no Linux equivalent, that I have to use.  But starting about 6 months ago, I've been using VMWare Player to run Win XP in a virtual machine on the Linux system, so I'm done booting Windows.

Kubuntu 6.10 installed just fine -- very trouble-free.  The OS installation itself is 30 minutes, and involves exactly 1 CD for everything -- how about your Windows system?

You say "couldn't get it to install" -- but that doesn't prove that it's a joke.  Maybe you merely had a bad CD burn that day.  Or maybe your Linux installation skills are not equal to your Windows installation skills, and that's a problem for you.  It may be overrated to your taste, but Windows is vastly overrated to mine.  I haven't spent 5 minutes thinking about viruses or spyware in the past 12 months, nor have I spent $1.00 on anything to deal with it.  Nor am I going to.  How about you?


----------



## imsati (Nov 4, 2007)

sixor said:


> ubuntu is like cuba, everything is forbidden so no (mp3, no videos, no nothing, no 3d desktop from the beggining)



Support for MP3, AVI, etc. can be obtained with about 5 mouse clicks and maybe 30 seconds of your time.

Compiz can be obtained with about 4 mouse clicks and 20 seconds of your time for basic, and probably 3 minutes more to customize it.

Oh, btw, it's free, you know right? And to think people pay $200+ for teh uberness of Vista b3cuz teher iz n0 =.

Respond to this post: Cancel or Allow?

--Jay (telling it like it needs to be told...hate me for it)


----------

